# Tourist Visa subclass 600



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello,I have a question.Tis is on behalf of my friend.Shes on one year ( last arrival date is 01august 2014. tourist visa with Multiple entries.each entry is for 3 months.Her visa has 8503 condition ,No further stay.Does it mean she can't stay for more than 3 months at one time.or does it mean once she leaves Australia after her first 3 months stay,she cant come back and has to apply for a new visa.please reply.thank you.


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

It means she cannot apply once she is in Australia for any further visa extension
. As long as she keeps to the conditions of the tourist visa she can still use the multiple entry for the length of visa validity. Any further long-term visa would need to to applied for off-shore.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you so much shingles for replying.I appreciate that.My friend plans to visit home for couple of days next month as her first entry 3 months stay will be up next month.she hopes to return Australia in couple of days.Question is does she need to carry any documents(other than passport,visa,,documents like invitation/support letter from her sponsor,bank statements from sponsor etc( while traveling back to Australia.Just in case ....

and another question since shes on tourist visa subclass 600,does she need to have insurance? can she be stopped on her re-entry to Australia if she hasn't got any insurance yet? i m sorry for asking too many questions but i never had tourist visa myself so dont know much ...if anyone knows answer to any of my question,i would really appreciate a reply.thank you all.



shingle said:


> It means she cannot apply once she is in Australia for any further visa extension
> . As long as she keeps to the conditions of the tourist visa she can still use the multiple entry for the length of visa validity. Any further long-term visa would need to to applied for off-shore.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> Thank you so much shingles for replying.I appreciate that.My friend plans to visit home for couple of days next month as her first entry 3 months stay will be up next month.she hopes to return Australia in couple of days.Question is does she need to carry any documents(other than passport,visa,,documents like invitation/support letter from her sponsor,bank statements from sponsor etc( while traveling back to Australia.Just in case ....
> 
> and another question since shes on tourist visa subclass 600,does she need to have insurance? can she be stopped on her re-entry to Australia if she hasn't got any insurance yet? i m sorry for asking too many questions but i never had tourist visa myself so dont know much ...if anyone knows answer to any of my question,i would really appreciate a reply.thank you all.


Not having an insurance won't stop her from coming in to Aus as a tourist.

She will be stopped at the airport if the immigration suspect her purpose to visit Australia (e.g. to work illegally etc). I think it is a good idea to have all the supporting documents with her to show that she is here for a holidays and not for work.


----------



## Ria (Jul 26, 2011)

1 yr multiple entry visa means tht you can go in n out of australia for the duration of 3 months max for each stay up until 1 Aug 14. For example, today you arrive in aus, stay for 3 months, you can fly to another country and go back in to aus on the next day even. Its just tht you cannot overstay the 3 months.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you so much GBP,Shingle and Ria.I really appreciate.You guys are great.!! Thanks again !! Cheers!!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Confused2 said:


> Hello,I have a question.Tis is on behalf of my friend.Shes on one year ( last arrival date is 01august 2014. tourist visa with Multiple entries.each entry is for 3 months.Her visa has 8503 condition ,No further stay.Does it mean she can't stay for more than 3 months at one time.or does it mean once she leaves Australia after her first 3 months stay,she cant come back and has to apply for a new visa.please reply.thank you.


I was granted a tourist visa with the same conditions. I complied and was able to arrive/depart for the visa's duration without any questions. I had no insurance, but was asked to undergo a medical exam, the results of which were submitted with the application.

Just for your info, for as long as she arrives in Aus for her last tranche by 1 August 2014 (no later!), she can stay for 3 more months or until 1 November 2014. (We consulted an immigration lawyer and she clarified this for us. It is the last arrival date and not the last date of stay.)

Cheers!


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you very much, Marianina .We actually didn't know that !! We really appreciate you told us that. Cheers!!!



Marianina said:


> I was granted a tourist visa with the same conditions. I complied and was able to arrive/depart for the visa's duration without any questions. I had no insurance, but was asked to undergo a medical exam, the results of which were submitted with the application.
> 
> Just for your info, for as long as she arrives in Aus for her last tranche by 1 August 2014 (no later!), she can stay for 3 more months or until 1 November 2014. (We consulted an immigration lawyer and she clarified this for us. It is the last arrival date and not the last date of stay.)
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Marianina said:


> I was granted a tourist visa with the same conditions. I complied and was able to arrive/depart for the visa's duration without any questions. I had no insurance, but was asked to undergo a medical exam, the results of which were submitted with the application.
> 
> Just for your info, for as long as she arrives in Aus for her last tranche by 1 August 2014 (no later!), she can stay for 3 more months or until 1 November 2014. (We consulted an immigration lawyer and she clarified this for us. It is the last arrival date and not the last date of stay.)
> 
> Cheers!


Does it means if the visa holder arrived on 28 July 2014, he/she can stay up to 27 October 2014?


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

GBP said:


> Does it means if the visa holder arrived on 28 July 2014, he/she can stay up to 27 October 2014?


If 28 July 2014 is stated as the last arrival date on the visa grant and the visa holder arrives in Australia on that day, yes, he/she can stay up to 27 October 2014.


----------



## paulpr (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Am having a similar visa, Business Visa Subclass 600. And the same validity as well i.e stay upto 3months and visa expires after an year.
I've already travelled twice since my visa was issued, once for 2 weeks and once for 6 weeks. My date of departure from Aus will be 29Nov2013? So can I come back on 06thJan2014 and stay for a period of 6 weeks ?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Paulpr

My gf went to NZ for a day and came back to Aus with no problem.Before she left we called immigration and they confirmed she can come and leave as many times she wants as long as she has a valid visa.I think shouldn't be any issue for you too.But ...I m no expert ..senior members of this forum will be able to guide you better i think.


----------

